# Reward for STOLEN prewar Schwinn, CA



## Nickinator (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey all, Nick posted this earlier but later felt title was too vague (Be On The Lookout), so in a concerted effort to help this guy get his bike back, or catch the loser that ripped it off, we're doing a repost, apologies to all that read (and responded) to the earlier thread.

Here is the Craig's List ad link, guy's name is Jason, ph# 303 907 9854, San Diego area. Serial number is G32427. By strange coincidence we'd sold him the fenders last summer. Nick was just doing his usual nationwide scan of CL  and came across his ad. Would love to help him out, he's a really nice guy who worked hard to put this bike together.

Please take a look at his bike, if you see it (or any parts from it), please contact the guy, or the cops.
Or the local lynch mob!!!

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/3539710383.html

Thx,
Darcie and Nick


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 13, 2013)

*this sucks*

had a couple motobikes ripped off
and they were a point of focus and sense of freedom in my chaotic world
big blow when it happened to me


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 5, 2013)

*haven't given up!*

Thanks for everyone for the look out!! Just joined today and thankful for people like Darc and Nick. I miss my prewar!!!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 5, 2013)

WOW that sucks!! It's one of my biggest fears for sure!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 5, 2013)

Isn't there a antique swap meet coming to Qualcom? I would start there...also be looking out for it at the long beach cycle swap coming up...


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Thanks for everyone for the look out!! Just joined today and thankful for people like Darc and Nick. I miss my prewar!!!




Anything for a buddy.

Darcie/Nick.


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 5, 2013)

*Stolen Bikes*

I had a ladies '38 hanging tank Autocycle, a Columbia 5 Star, a Monark 4 Bar, a CCM real nice tandem, and two Canadian 'Sunshine' bikes stolen in one afternoon. It has to be one of the worst feeling there is. I felt horrible for weeks. I had to shut the whole thing out of my mind since it was the only way to start feeling better - just to forget about it. I feel sorry for anyone who suffers this kind of horror.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 6, 2013)

*bike thief*

The funny thing about it is that I had just put a rear drum brake on it about a week before it went missing. What's funny? Well neither brakes were hooked upso I can only imagine the guy taking off at full speed and trying to pedal back to break yet nothing happened andhe ate sheet!.. Lol


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 6, 2013)

fatbar said:


> The funny thing about it is that I had just put a rear drum brake on it about a week before it went missing. What's funny? Well neither brakes were hooked upso I can only imagine the guy taking off at full speed and trying to pedal back to break yet nothing happened andhe ate sheet!.. Lol




Karma will come around. good karma to you and bad karma to him.

Nick.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 19, 2013)

*just keeping the thread alive!*

Still no sign.. Maybe one day! Saving my Pennies fer another 41!


----------



## Djshakes (Feb 19, 2013)

I built a custom 1938 motorbike (no tank or rack).   Still had all prewar rechromed parts. It rode like a dream. It was my beach bike. I was partying on Garnet and left it there locked up.  That was before I knew bike theft was an epidemic down there. Went back to get it the next morning and the lock was cut.  Live and learn. I searched high and low for that thing on the boardwalk, C-list, Kolby's, etc.  Never saw it again.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 9, 2013)

*still looking too*

View attachment 87589   dual drums, post war tank... fork legs are bent more towards bottom then normal. Front fender has extensive rust damage behind light that has been filled.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 11, 2013)

fatbar said:


> View attachment 87589   dual drums, post war tank... fork legs are bent more towards bottom then normal. Front fender has extensive rust damage behind light that has been filled.




Just a bump for summer swap meets... Maybe it will turn up .. Serial G32427 pullman badged 41


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Just a bump for summer swap meets... Maybe it will turn up .. Serial G32427 pullman badged 41




Bump on one year anniversary....


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 24, 2013)

It may still turn up, someone might have it stashed till the heat cools off, and we'll still be keeping our eyes open. 
Darcie


----------



## jd56 (Nov 24, 2013)

Fricking deadbeats, I despise thieves. Having recently been there and court too...  I was lucky, I got my bikes back.
 I doubt we will see it here on the east coast but, perhaps that's his plan. Selling a long away from the original area might be the plan.
My eyes are peeled.
Hope they get the jerk.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 12, 2016)

Bump .... serial is G32427 ... 3 years and counting 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2016)

I hope the bike is found.


----------

